# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [SQL-Server] SQL Server: convertir une chaine de caractres en date

## Louisa2005

SVP, y a t-il quelqu'un qui sait comment convertir une chaine '2007-01-01' en date dans SQL Server? 
dans Oracle c'est trs simple: ToDate('2007-01-01'   ,  'YYYY-MM-DD') ? : quel est l'quivalent en SQL Server 2005?

----------


## bdeuu

Coucou,

essaie 


```

```

----------


## Cpas2latarte

pour les conversions le mieux est d'utiliser la fonction convert, car  la diffrence de la fonction cast, avec convert on peut lui indiquer le format.

Dans ton cas se serai :


```

```

le 120 corresepont au code format quivalent en SQL server du format ODBC canonique (aaaa-mm-jj hh:mi:ss ).

----------


## Kaparo

En SQL SERVER 2008 aussi c'est trs simple:

```
Convert(nvavrchar(10),'2007-01-01',103)
```

----------

